# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Xem đồ họa max settings của Assassin's Creed: Unity trên PC

## trihoinachantoan

Đòi hỏi một cấu hình cao ngất ngưởng, phiên bản *Assassin's Creed: Unity* PC hứa hẹn sẽ tạo ra bước nhảy vọt về mặt đồ họa so với những người tiền nhiệm. Và để cho người xem một cái nhìn sơ bộ về những gì mà họ chuẩn bị được thưởng thức sắp tới, Ubisoft đã tung ra một đoạn video trình diễn gameplay của *Assassin's Creed: Unity* ở mức thiết lập cao nhất. Tuy nhiên, để có thể bật hết được các tính năng hình ảnh gamer phải trang bị card đồ họa của hãng Nvidia. 




Assassin's Creed: Unity Nvidia Gameworks.
Còn phía dưới đây là hai mức cấu hình tối thiểu và yêu cầu của Assassin's Creed: Unity được Ubisoft mới công bố gần đây khiến cộng đồng game thủ cảm thấy "giật mình".
*Cấu hình tối thiểu:*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8/8.1 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3GHz hoặc AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz
RAM: 6GB
VGA: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680, AMD Radeon HD 7970, AMD Phenom II x4 940 với 2GB VRAM
HDD: 50GB
*Cấu hình đề nghị:*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8/8.1 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770 3.4GHz hoặc AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz
RAM: 8GB
VGA: Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 hoặc AMD Radeon R9 290X với 3GB VRAM
HDD: 50GB


*Assassin's Creed: Unity* sẽ được phát hành cho PS4, Xbox One và PC vào ngày 11/11 tới.
*>> Assassin's Creed: Unity công bố cấu hình siêu "sát thủ"*

----------

